# HORNADY V-MAX BULLET???????



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WHO USES THE HORNADY V-MAX BULLET AND DO THEY PERFORM???

HOW IS THE EXPANSION????? I SHOOT A .223

JUST A LITTLE INFO!!!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think they are a very good slug. I personally think they come apart a little better than the Nosler in the same gr. If your gun likes them use them. I have only seen one that did not like them. It likes the 50 gr speer TNT and the Nosler 50gr Bal. Tip the same so I am using the TNT. If you are shooting bigger critters the nosler may be the way to go. I have not met a PD or yote that was not killed from the 50 gr vmax.

Granted if the 50gr vmax works the 140 from my STW works better.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pretty good bullet, but I prefer the Nosler. Speer TNT is also a good varmint bullet. And for cheap, a Remington .22 cal PSP works well.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've found them to be a little more frangible than most. Out of every 223 I have ever owned they have shot the best for accuracy.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I handload 40-grain Hornady V-Maxs and have found them to be very, very accurate. They're my choice for ground squirrels and prairie dogs. However, my experience was they were a little light for coyotes, especially at longer ranges. They didn't retain the energy needed for dogs at 150-plus yards (although maybe it was poor marksmanship on my part that deserves some of the blame as well). Since then I've switched to 50-grain Speer HP TNT and can count on one hand the coyotes I've hit and lost with this heavier bullet. The damage done by the TNT HP, if they do exit, is minimal.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I shoot a 55gr v-max and my gun loves them. Not super fur friendly but accuracy is first priority for me.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

50 gr VMAX for me. they seem to really jive with my gun (22-250)...super accurate.

kase


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WE WILL SEE I ORDERED 250 OF THEM FROM GRAF @ $29.00;; I ALSO ORDERED A 100 OF THE PRIVI PARTISAN (SERBIA) BULLET;; CHEAP, BUT WILL TRY THEM ON SOME TARGETS AND SEE;; $7.00 A 100...

TRIGGER TIME IS IMPORTANT!!!!!


----------

